# Diarrhea for 9 days straight



## drlady (Apr 13, 2010)

I am not sure that I even have IBS. I have a doctor's appointment a few weeks to see what is going on with me. Last Sunday the diarrhea started. I am going after every single meal at least once, usually within a half hour, and sometimes up to 3 times. A few nights it has woken me. I have moderate stomach pains that come on very suddenly and give me, not to sound disgusting, a 10 second warning. Before the diarrhea started I had about a week of very thin, floating stool that was pale in color. The day the diarrhea started was my first day back to eating cheese as I gave it up for Lent and my first day back to being off carbohydrates which I ate during Lent but have not eaten them aside from this since July. I am worried that it might be cancer. I am 30 years old. Am I exhibiting symptoms that are typically of IBS? Any input would be helpful as I haven't been sleeping well due to the worry.


----------



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,Welcome to the forum.Have you ever experienced abdominal pain, diarrhea before this?Like in the last few years?When you see the physician, ask for fecal occult blood test, CBCtest, c-reactive protein, and blood sedimentation rate. Way to quick to you give you a diagnosis as its only been 9 days.As far as cancer, cancer in 30 year olds is rare, especially cancersof the digestive system.


----------



## drlady (Apr 13, 2010)

I have experienced stomach pain adn gas for years. Loose stools interchanged with constipation also. Periods of extreme gassiness. At least once a year or so for the past several I cant go to the bathroom for a week or more on end. Thanks so much for the advice on the tests. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Colon cancer usually causes no symptoms until right up until the end and it sneaks up on you really quiet like. It also is very rare except in a few families with a polyp disease in anyone under 50.IBS, on the other hand, is loud and obnoxious and does lots of painful and annoying things to grab your attention. Diarrhea or BM after meals is common. The colon is more active after meals and in IBS that often leads to way too much "moving it along".The alternating between constipation and diarrhea is common in IBS. Having diarrhea for weeks or months on end without a break is pretty common in IBS as well. There is no if you have it X number of days in a row it is cancer line.Big changes in diet can upset anyone's GI tract and if you have IBS that will tend to be exaggerated.


----------

